# Regular Season Game 81 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Houston will win Tonight's game vs. Phoenix*

Houston is playing well right now, this game reminds me of that game in Phoenix the 2005 Season , when yall beat Seattle, Phoenix, Detroit and GS on a Road Trip.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Houston will win Tonight's game vs. Phoenix*

fo sho!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Houston will win Tonight's game vs. Phoenix*

that was a hell of a road trip! it gave a glimpse of what the team could do while @ full strenght.....When we are @ home, I'm never worried only if it's New Orleans


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Houston will win Tonight's game vs. Phoenix*

Is this the game thread?

Anyway we GOTTA beat the Suns at least once, whether or not they're gonna play all out (which I doubt they will because nothing's at stake for them). T-Mac and Yao, time to show your stuff.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(51-29)/(61-19)*

When/Where:
*Monday, April 16, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Nash / Bell / Jones / Marion / Stoudemire*



*PREVIEW

The Phoenix Suns recently helped the Houston Rockets inch closer to securing home-court advantage in the first round of the playoffs. Now the Rockets look to clinch it Monday by beating a Suns team which has wrapped up the Western Conference's second seed.

Regardless of the outcome of its final two games, Phoenix (61-19) is guaranteed to finish with NBA's second-best record after San Antonio lost on Sunday to Dallas - the only team ahead of the Suns in the West standings.

Monday's game has big implications for the Rockets (51-29), who despite being seeded lower than Northwest Division champion Utah, have a two-game lead over the Jazz for home-court advantage in the first round.

"You don't want to squander that opportunity," starting point guard Rafer Alston said. "I know how important it is, because you never know. If it comes down to that last game, you would much rather it be on your court with your fans."

Houston's 123-112 win over New Orleans on Saturday combined with the Jazz's 126-98 loss to Phoenix cut the Rockets' magic number for wrapping up home-court to one. They'll clinch it with a win in this game or if Utah loses to Portland on Monday.

Houston plays in Utah on Wednesday to close the regular season and the teams also will meet in the first round of the playoffs.

Though the Rockets have won four straight, Tracy McGrady is concerned the team is not playing as well as it should be with the postseason approaching.

"Right now, we have to be playing our best basketball," McGrady said. "I still feel like we're not getting it."

Houston is second in the league in points allowed at 91.7 per game, but has given up an average of 98.5 over its last eight games.

Yao Ming had 30 points and McGrady added 25 in Saturday's win for Houston, which had six players score in double figures and shot a season-high 58.3 percent from the field.

While McGrady may not feel the Rockets are playing up to their potential, there's little doubt the Suns are. Phoenix has won five straight and eight of nine, going 22-6 since the All-Star break to reach 60 wins for the third time in franchise history.

"We have a lot more energy and a lot more consistency," said Steve Nash, who had 18 assists, 13 points and zero turnovers for the Suns on Saturday. "Everyone feels pretty good about it."

The Suns haven't shown any signs of slowing on either end of the court. They've scored an average of 110.9 points in the last nine games, and have held the opposition under 100 points in five of six.

"I think that's what's most important - to end on an upswing and build some momentum going into the playoffs," said Raja Bell, who had 18 points Saturday.

The Suns have won the last six matchups against the Rockets, including three this season. Phoenix won 103-82 on March 12 with Leandro Barbosa scoring 32 points, while Yao was held to 10 points and McGrady 19 as Houston's star duo shot 9-of-37 from the field.

The Suns are seeking their second straight season sweep of the Rockets.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets On!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we got this ****


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Houston will win Tonight's game vs. Phoenix*

Of course we will! YM is right, we have to win one game against Suns at least once.

Merge with the game thread also.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We need to beat the Suns at least once. The Rockets needs to play like they are in the playoffs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im putting all my points on this game(i know i dont have much but still)

Hope to see Yao play the game of his life.
PS I have work to do but I will do it at the computer so I can also watch this game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a feeling we won't get blown out this time


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the suns is the only team we havent beat this season


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

any word on if the suns are resting starters?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hayes already a foul call

"Tmac to the Rack!"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody else feel a BIG game out of Stoudemire?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dont believe Chuck missed that............


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"rim don't lie" R. Wallace


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac was going for some "And1 Tour" stuff on that one, good strip from Matrix


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And we are leading but Yao looks like he is ready to hit the showers.

Damn Suns are fast.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC s been on fire so far


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we didn't get 30, but still a good quarter


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW we seem to want to get into a shoot out with the Suns. We cant do that.

PS they did some serious D at the end there I mean we struggled to get a shot off 3 times in a row(luckly we got an offensive rebound 3 times in a row as well)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lil' lucas should have thrown that up, we could have got that offensive rb


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt makes the 3 & Lil' lucas makes up on D! TO PHX


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

give Howard some credit tonight, he's battling on the offensive end...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC for and1


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn do the Suns miss...............

Our offenisve rebounds are keeping us in the game.(well we are leading but you know what I mean)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS the turnovers are the problem


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stupid Suns, why aren't they resting their guys? I say we put in Mutombo and have him swing his elbows away, that'll teach 'em...

T-Mac wants this game, and he'll lead us to victory


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

how Nash didnt foul Yao a few plays back I will never know I always though hitting someones arm when he is going for a shot is a foul.

And also damn undfortunate that Yao's block fell into Amare's hands again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, Suns shooting over 60% right now, they just can't miss

56-54 Houston @ halftime. I'm kinda glad Suns aren't taking it easy on us 'cuz it'll make this win that much sweeter, but I hope this game comes back and bites D'Antoni in the ***.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> how Nash didnt foul Yao a few plays back I will never know I always though hitting someones arm when he is going for a shot is a foul.
> 
> And also damn undfortunate that Yao's block fell into Amare's hands again.


let nash have it. hacking yao's arms is probably the closest thing nash has played to good defense all year


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

great half. I am finally on the roxs bandwagon. why you ask? because my FAV player, t-mac is just murdering my most HATED player in the nba, the ******* that is shawn marion. god i hope t-mac get 60 over this sucka. 

also on a another note amare is just dominating yao sure yao has 12 points but most of the suns points have come at yao's expense. should the roxs had taken stoudemire has the first pick? Not that yao is not good enough but i dont agree with him being #1 center in the nba certainly 2nd best because stoudemire has just dominated yao in their recent battles.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

shawnmaloser said:


> great half. I am finally on the roxs bandwagon. why you ask? because my FAV player, t-mac is just murdering my most HATED player in the nba, the ******* that is shawn marion. god i hope t-mac get 60 over this sucka.
> 
> also on a another note amare is just dominating yao sure yao has 12 points but most of the suns points have come at yao's expense. should the roxs had taken stoudemire has the first pick? Not that yao is not good enough but i dont agree with him being #1 center in the nba certainly 2nd best because stoudemire has just dominated yao in their recent battles.


Welcome on board! So what's with the Marion hate?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW to the reversal and1

TMAC is amazing when he is in the zone


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tie game... T-Mac's jumpers aren't falling


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ive always felt that if the rockets want to win games vs the suns, they should do it on the offensive glass. the few times we have won recently, we have done it off the glass. when they guys try to get back on D without going for the rebound, they get burned in the open court


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Welcome on board! So what's with the Marion hate?


he's ugly.

thats why i hate him


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> ive always felt that if the rockets want to win games vs the suns, they should do it on the offensive glass. the few times we have won recently, we have done it off the glass. when they guys try to get back on D without going for the rebound, they get burned in the open court


Exactly, that's the key to slowing down their fast breaks. We're doing great on the boards so far this game. Yao's really gotta find a way to stop Amare though...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice Yao for his and1


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao 'n T-Mac are takin' ova!!! We want that home court!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn wish Rafer had gone for the shot and1.

Instead he just went for the foul.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

13 pt lead, thanks Batt!

by the way...bell gets that call in PHX


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS great 3 by Battier.
11 point break nice.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn 15 points now
Ps 36 points for TMAC


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah that's right Suns, you can't beat us even if you tried! Take that, ****ers!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, someone admit Tmac to the hospital....the man is SICK!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Yah that's right Suns, you can't beat us even if you tried! Take that, ****ers!


YOU TELL EM


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Exactly, that's the key to slowing down their fast breaks. We're doing great on the boards so far this game. Yao's really gotta find a way to stop Amare though...


its especially important because the rockets are capable of dominating a small team like phoenix on the glass. not only do we get 2nd chance points, but the more people the suns have to keep back to grab boards, the less people their are running out ahead of our defense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW we are outrebounding them 32-19
With 13 o rebs to 3 o rebs


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

MT. MT. MT. for 2!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

GO ROCKETS!! :yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey the commentators just said that we lost after having a 20 point lead against the SUns this season.

When did that happen?????????


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke sits without injuring anyone tonight, dang

What's up with the Suns wanting this win so bad? They have a vendetta against us?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what is suppose to be a meaningless game for the Suns have turned into a playoff atmosphere game. NASH coming back in at the 7min mark. If anyone needs rest for the playoffs, its him.

T-Mac flirting with a triple double now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I am not sitting down & the playoffs haven't started


the way luther head looked up to Yao! It makes Yao look like he's talking to a child


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Yao for another and1


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

One assist away from td


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac...ugh...good foul on Matrix


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 4 T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 sec. WTF?!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is ridculous the Suns always have 2 or 3 players on Yao you seriously telling me they have never committed a 3 sec violation? While Yao has committed 2????

Your kidding me.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao and T-Mac playing like the way they're suppose to. If they keep this us during the playoffs Utah don't have a chance against us.

T-Mac with a dagger 3!!! Phoenix will be stupid not to throw in the white towel now... but they've been stupid trying to compete with us all game already


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

argh, stupid Nash... sit your *** down if you know what's good for ya


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh dear God I cant bear to watch anymore!!!!! Come on Rockets!!!


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

Legend-Like said:


> Oh dear God I cant bear to watch anymore!!!!! Come on Rockets!!!


yet i am still watching. t-mac has defended nash pretty well except for the last three. i take back what i said about yao


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

did anybody see the D Bell has on Tmac? lol

Batt. just keeps killing them softly!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

nananananananana BATMAN!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

does TMac know he's about to get a triple D?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> nananananananana BATMAN!


You should be repped for that:lol:


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

what a flop by bell. was ecstatic happy with marion taking the shot at 1.29 left in the game. everyone knows he not clutch. was about the scream so loud if mcgrady had hit the shot


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ooowweee it's getting tight! nice dunk AR


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

****


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn we gotta learn to close out games.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really wish I knew why Phoenix went all out on us this game. Is it because they want to help Nash with his MVP bid? It wouldn't make sense for playoff positioning because even we wouldn't meet until the conference finals if both teams make it that far. Maybe they just felt it'd be unfair to Utah if they sat out their guys against us... but why would you care about another team's well being when you got your own team to worry about?

So can someone care to explain?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, cant believe its a 3 point game, just like that.. Stupid Nash, he just wants that bloody MVP


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mother ****er


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

damn barbosa(guy i have a lot of respect for), damn amare. need a closeout t-mac no matter how tired you are. a dagger a cold-blooded dagger


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I really wish I knew why Phoenix went all out on us this game. Is it because they want to help Nash with his MVP bid? It wouldn't make sense for playoff positioning because even we wouldn't meet until the conference finals if both teams make it that far. Maybe they just felt it'd be unfair to Utah if they sat out their guys against us... but why would you care about another team's well being when you got your own team to worry about?
> 
> So can someone care to explain?


Two reasons: first, coaches want momentum and confidence for the team. Second, the coach has too much ego to give up a game. (Avery Johnson on Sunday planned to have starters play for 20 mins, or at least he said he would during pre game, then he played them 40+)


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

A few seconds left. Go Rockets! :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ok...Jack is a terrible ref!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

How in the hell does Yao lose a jump ball...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Please don't let this go into OT.... my god, who would've expected this tonight


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

No OT plz. I need sleep k?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, who takes the shot for PHX? mvp Nash?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And I would think T-Mac's probably getting tired, he's been all over the floor tonight.


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

damn the supposed dagger was real short. come on get those mother****ing ******s also yao cound't jump it up against marion


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:06.4 HOU - 20 sec timeout
:06.4 PHO - Offensive rebound
:08.9 PHO - S. Nash missed a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing
:14.4 PHO - 20 sec timeout
:17.3 PHO - Offensive rebound
:17.3 Jump ball - S. Marion vs. Y. Ming: Tip to L. Barbosa
:17.9 PHO - A. Stoudemire missed shot
:27.5 PHO - L. Barbosa defensive rebound


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Funny, albeit meaningless game from a Suns perspective, but wtf Amare could have gotten injured on that fall, I don't get why we don't rest our starters when we don't play with much intensity anyway. Outrebounded by 20, allowing 50% shooting from 3 and Marion letting TMac go bananas, amazingly we could still win this game. oO, ah ok game over


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why cant we grab a damn rebound!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hats off to the homecrowd tonight!


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

nooo.. yess.. noo.. on nash's shot dont want it to go to overtime already past my bedtime


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Go Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not In Our House,baby!


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

what a *** marion is. thank god only .1 second and rafer to the line. miss the last one rafer


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Homecourt Baby!!!!!!!! WE BEATEN EVERY TEAM IN THE NBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

great win and HOMECOURT BABy


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh

my

god

WE BEAT PHX!?!?!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Homecourt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn we have hoem court advatage but I gotta say we should have won by more than 3.

Juwan had a great game but Chuck and him were left open and they didnt hit their shots. Chuck was 0 from4 and Juwan was 2 from 8 despite the fact they were both left open so they could double team Yao.

Ps we had as many offensive rebounds as the Suns had deffenisive rebounds......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

52 WINS?!?! Never saw that coming!!!!! Ok, now the playoff roster....who's going?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Funny, albeit meaningless game from a Suns perspective, but wtf Amare could have gotten injured on that fall, I don't get why we don't rest our starters when we don't play with much intensity anyway. Outrebounded by 20, allowing 50% shooting from 3 and Marion letting TMac go bananas, amazingly we could still win this game. oO, ah ok game over


You guys were just outhustled, we wanted this game more. You guys didn't let us have anything, we came in and took whatever we can get.

Seriously though considering the Spurs gave everyone a night off, you guys really should've rested yours.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Funny, albeit meaningless game from a Suns perspective, but wtf Amare could have gotten injured on that fall, I don't get why we don't rest our starters when we don't play with much intensity anyway. Outrebounded by 20, allowing 50% shooting from 3 and Marion letting TMac go bananas, amazingly we could still win this game. oO, ah ok game over


That was a surprisingly high quality post from Amareca. I'll be honest, I expected something really homer but I underestimated you. Could this be a turn-around for Amareca?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh yes, HOMECOURT BABY!!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :djparty:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockets beat the Suns!!!! Rockets gets Home Court!! :mob:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> oh
> 
> my
> 
> ...


50 @ the half & in Toyota? It was meant to be, but PHX really didn't want to give us that win....how many ppl in Utah knew we wouldn't win that one?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Probably D'Antoni wanted the franchise 63 win mark, but obviously the players didn't care so much, not much of an effort on the boards or defense by anyone, just getting hot for the first round I guess. PRetty good offensive game by the Rockets but I will still say we have your number bad, considering we could have still beat you despite the Rockets near perfect offensive performance.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I REEEEALLLLYYYY hope JVG rests up the starters. Against Utah, it should be Head, Span, Novak, Tsakalidis, and kirk....or soem deviation...haha...


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> I REEEEALLLLYYYY hope JVG rests up the starters. Against Utah, it should be Head, Span, Novak, Tsakalidis, and kirk....or soem deviation...haha...


=O Novak Sighting!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> I REEEEALLLLYYYY hope JVG rests up the starters. Against Utah, it should be Head, Span, Novak, Tsakalidis, and kirk....or soem deviation...haha...


Yah would be meaningless to try to beat them and give away some of our strategy. I think both sides will be laying low in that final game.

Starting 5:
JLIII
Kill Bill
Kirk
Novak
Big Jake


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Tsakilidis
Novak
Snyder
Spanoulis
Lucas

That should be the strating line up with Head 6th man Head get about 20mins. Mutombo and Howard get about 18mins each.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This game is the Rockets best game of the season!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Better yet...how about we send our starters out there, make Utah think we are playing "fo real, yo" and then just have them stand there? Utah 100 Hou 0


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Probably D'Antoni wanted the franchise 63 win mark, but obviously the players didn't care so much, not much of an effort on the boards or defense by anyone, just getting hot for the first round I guess. PRetty good offensive game by the Rockets but I will still say we have your number bad, considering we could have still beat you despite the Rockets near perfect offensive performance.


um you didnt see Nash begging to get on the court?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^^ Oh, and WHAT a great 'ending' (almost) to the Rox season! And to think, I almost said tank when Yao was injured...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> This game is the Rockets best game of the season!!


No, I say our 50 point blowout against the 76ers is our best game. This is the most meaningful win of the season though, and everyone played allout holding nothing back. Couldn't ask for a better victory to lead us into the playoffs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oh man home court advantage coming our way!!! what a win, gotta love the high powerd offense t-mac and yao are beasts OH MY GOD:clap2: :yay: :worthy: :cheers:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ps this win means we have atleast one win against every team in the league.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OK, I think I've repped everyone in this thread!!! :yay:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

hroz said:


> um you didnt see Nash begging to get on the court?


I see them play and I saw no effort on defense or on the boards, they were just coasting through the game and scoring.

Pretty sure it would be a much different result if we had had anything to play for, I mean regardless we almost won despite the defense/rebounding/effort.
I mean we probably played the starters because it would have been pretty unfair towards Utah after having waxed them on Saturday to play our bench the whole game just because SA lost and we clinched.

Pretty sure Utah would have been extremely mad if we just blatantly gave away the game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Actually Battier is the one who won this game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

That was an exciting game to watch. Chuck was awful, but everyone else was fantastic. Tmac was surreal. Yao was making some dominating plays inside. Batt was clutch behind the 3 pt line. Rafer making free throws  Even John John came in and took a charge.

I am just in awe of the shooting by the Suns... they had to be shooting at like a 60% clip most of the game. Unreal!!

Great game! That's all I have to say.. just great basketball.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

This is what was missing when Yao returned:









T-Mac Is Back.:cheers:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Pretty sure it would be a much different result if we had had anything to play for, I mean regardless we almost won despite the defense/rebounding/effort.


Pretty sure this game wouldn't have been different, since Phoenix got its typical effort on offense, defense and rebounding. Houston should be able to destroy Phoenix offensively in the half-court and should crush them on the boards...it's been pretty surprising that they haven't in previous games. And Phoenix should be able to score at will, as they did, since their offense is pretty unguardable.

Phoenix has been legitimately better than Houston this year, but it's silly to try and dismiss this loss as "coasting."


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The great thing to see over the last week is that Houston seems to be peaking at the right time. Starting with the win over the Sonics, McGrady and Yao have been playing great ball together. Yao has been Yao and McGrady is scoring and scoring efficiently again.

Perhaps they've finally figured out how to merge their games. If so, they did it just in time.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If you think that typcial rebounding and defense from Phoenix you are out of your mind. I guarantee you if we had to win this game, we would have played a lot harder on defense and on the boards.
It would have been poor sportsmanship if we just rested all starters considering we beat Utah by like 30 2 nights ago and now they had their hopes on us beating Houston for them so they could get homecourt.

But to think that our players didn't go into this game thinking safety first, just stay healthy, is plain silly. That Amare Fall was scary enough to hope that D'Antoni rests the starter against the Clips even if the Clips aren't eliminated.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Amareca said:


> If you think that typcial rebounding and defense from Phoenix you are out of your mind. I guarantee you if we had to win this game, we would have played a lot harder on defense and on the boards.


I highly doubt it. No team wants to be beaten by someone they could face in the playoffs. Had they not even used their starters, that would have been one thing. To claim Marion was cool with being undressed and embarrassed by McGrady is absurd.

Houston has struggled with Phoenix all year and if you think Phoenix didn't want to keep that trend going, in case they faced each other in the playoffs, I'd say that you're out of your mind. This game clearly gives Houston greater confidence that they can beat Phoenix, which they would not have had if Phoenix had beaten them again.

Phoenix leaving their starters in all game long, right to the final seconds, shows that they were trying their best to win.

And if you look at the matchups on paper, this is how it should play out. The Suns really have no one to contend with Yao on the defensive end, and Marion can, at best, just try to make McGrady work for his points. The Rockets should score easily in the half court, win the rebounding battle and give up a ton of points to Phoenix. The surprise is not that it happened tonight, but that it hadn't been happening before. But then, only recently have McGrady and Yao been clicking together.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> This is what was missing when Yao returned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAM!

anyone know what marion's leg says?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> BAM!
> 
> anyone know what marion's leg says?


Can't see that clearly but I'd guess its his name in Chinese (the sound of it anyway)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Can't see that clearly but I'd guess its his name in Chinese (the sound of it anyway)


has marion ever visited your personal forum?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Click, 1st round home court is here.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Amareca said:


> If you think that typcial rebounding and defense from Phoenix you are out of your mind. I guarantee you if we had to win this game, we would have played a lot harder on defense and on the boards.
> It would have been poor sportsmanship if we just rested all starters considering we beat Utah by like 30 2 nights ago and now they had their hopes on us beating Houston for them so they could get homecourt.


Yes I am just sure that the thought was "We don't want to be poor sportsmen and play Houston differently than Utah it might hurt the Jazz players feelings." It was about having momentum going into the playoffs and the players wanting to compete. While I will agree that Phoenix is one of the best teams in the league and Houston would have to play an almost flawless game to beat them their defense and rebounding stats for the season are not all that great.

They give up 102.68 points - 24th in league *** Rockets 91.71 for 2nd
They rebound 40.65 - 17th in league *** Rockets 43.52 for 2nd
They rebounding difference than their opponents is -2.06 for 24th in the league *** Rockets +2.62 for 7th.

Ok I will give you that they only got 31 rebounds in this game which is below their average. They were just outsized and playing in the halfcourt game is going to give advantage to larger, better rebounding teams such as the Rockets. If the Suns want to go very far in the playoffs it will be necessary for them to offset the halfcourt offense that is played more in the playoffs by adapting their interior defense and do what they have done so well all season - play open court basketball as much as possible. Against San Antonio, Dallas, and Houston they will need to get their shots early before the opposing defenses can get set in the halfcourt and pound the offensive glass. Congratulation to the Suns on a great season and an offense that is a true pleasure to watch.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rocket Man said:


> Yes I am just sure that the thought was "We don't want to be poor sportsmen and play Houston differently than Utah it might hurt the Jazz players feelings." It was about having momentum going into the playoffs and the players wanting to compete. While I will agree that Phoenix is one of the best teams in the league and Houston would have to play an almost flawless game to beat them their defense and rebounding stats for the season are not all that great.
> 
> They give up 102.68 points - 24th in league *** Rockets 91.71 for 2nd
> They rebound 40.65 - 17th in league *** Rockets 43.52 for 2nd
> ...


Rocket Man?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NN3MGN899yE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NN3MGN899yE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> has marion ever visited your personal forum?


I wouldn't know, I have him on ignore 'cuz he's so ugly


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Crap, I missed a big game :boohoo:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, cant believe its a 3 point game, just like that.. Stupid Nash, he just wants that bloody MVP


Probably because Phoenix knows they MIGHT see Houston down the road in the Playoffs, and they certainly don't want Houston thinking they can beat 'em.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Amareca said:


> If you think that typcial rebounding and defense from Phoenix you are out of your mind. I guarantee you if we had to win this game, we would have played a lot harder on defense and on the boards.
> It would have been poor sportsmanship if we just rested all starters considering we beat Utah by like 30 2 nights ago and now they had their hopes on us beating Houston for them so they could get homecourt.
> 
> But to think that our players didn't go into this game thinking safety first, just stay healthy, is plain silly. That Amare Fall was scary enough to hope that D'Antoni rests the starter against the Clips even if the Clips aren't eliminated.


Please, Phoenix scored 117 Points, You weren't going to beat Houston tonight.

Take it like a man, and stop making excuses.

Mac and Yao dominated.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I knew McGrady wouldn't let Houston lose, I CALLED IT!

Great Game Rockets!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> BAM!
> 
> anyone know what marion's leg says?


Interesting to notice that. It's "魔乌樟". Googled it and found a Chinese article written by a journalist who claimed that Marion told him that tattoo means his nickname "Matrw". But I guess it's a mistake by the journalist. Should be "Matrix" instead.
The funny thing is that the tattoo doesn't sound like Matrix,lol. Maybe in Cantonese,I dunno.

btw,your avatar is funny,hahaha


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I shoulda betted $10,000 on this game. We led the whole game didnt we?(beseides that first few minutes)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice comment from a Suns fan about the game...

*Kudos to T-Mac's play - now that's a "man on a mission." McCrady's such a nice guy that you can't not root for him. *
(Dereck9688, April 17, 2007 06:27AM)


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm in China,I have work to do this morning and can't watch this crucial game to PHX,but I have strong sense that Houston will beat PHX.I am not in my office all day,when I am back home,waiting for the sports news,I hear the broadcaster saying:Houston Rockets beat Phenix Suns today,Yao and Tmac get horrifying 73 points in this game...... I am so excited,jump from the floor.My sense,my feeling is correct,Rockets men have power to beat every team in NBA as long as they wanna do it!

Well done Rockets,go head to Championship 06-07!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

holy ****








Battier's 3 pter in crunch time


























2+1 play

















:biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOl did you see them move the trampoline back as well for her to dunk?????????


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

funny how the rockets beat the suns after having a night off. as for the other three games were on back to back nights. hmmmm


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I just spent five days in Sydney, Australia. Spoilt by the fact that I missed what seems to have been the best game of the season!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Does anybody hvae any videos of the highlights of the game instead of those small gifs? I missed it and i really want to see it.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

darkballa said:


> Does anybody hvae any videos of the highlights of the game instead of those small gifs? I missed it and i really want to see it.


I have them. Let me upload to Youtube and I will post here.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ixTX3vYGQlg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ixTX3vYGQlg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

May take a bit for it to be visible, but enjoy!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ixTX3vYGQlg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ixTX3vYGQlg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> May take a bit for it to be visible, but enjoy!


thanks a lot, Hayesfan, it's so awesome


----------

